# Trying new paints



## stlpaint (May 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have a quick question for you...

When you're trying a new paint what are the top 5 or 10 things you need to know about the product?

Thanks!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it crap? Just a quick answer...


----------



## PeteL (Apr 27, 2009)

Does it have a lid?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Where's Jhack when you need him?


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*Top 10 Moments Caught on Google Maps Street View*

IDK But heres the top 10 Moments Caught on Google Maps Street View


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

crazy images, I've always wondered what those cameras are capturing.

As to the OP- I look to see that the paint can says "Behr" on it, and that's all I need. :thumbsup::thumbsup: no


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

*Top 10 Moments Caught on Google Maps Street View*



Ewing said:


> IDK But heres the top 10 Moments Caught on Google Maps Street View


Now THAT was a sweet hijack


----------

